# Fulcrum Racing S3



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone here familiar with these wheels? Apparently they are made for specialized exclusively. Just wondering if anyone has them if they like/hate them. Found a set for around $200 new. Came off a Venge. Thinking they could be a good spare set. Am running Da c24s now.

Happy New Year All!

Thanks
Bill


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

For $200 is a no brainer, IMO. Buy them. Not all the bells and whistles of the Racing 3 but the price is right at less than half of the older version of the 3's.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I have riding the fulcrum 3s and I have 11k on them with no problem at all. I weigh 195. Where did you find them for 200 dollars?


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I think I am going to get them. They sound right nice for my winter/foul weather wheels. I can put the DA c24 away. I found them locally, private sale. They are a new take off that were replaced with DA C50's. For the money they will work well on my S5 for the winter.


----------

